#ubuntu-nz 2011-09-19
<hads> Just got notification of a dispute from the DNC. Will be interesting to see what their decision is.
<chilts> does it involve a domain we know or would recognise?
<hads> gigaset.co.nz which I registered to point to nicegear since we sell gigaset phones
<chilts> and is it gigaset who are contesting it? or someone else?
<hads> Yeah, gigaset
<chilts> if it was them, surely they'd have talked to you first
<chilts> wow
<hads> They did, I offered to give them the domain for a link on the resellers page.
<chilts> :)
<snail> that seems like an adversarial way of doing business
<hads> Indeed.
<hads> I quite like the disputes resolution service, I don't have to do anything.
<chilts> so they just decide without any input?
<hads> I can choose to submit a response and go to mediation, or, if I don't, it gets given to an independant expert who decides. The complainant has to prove that the registration is unfair.
<chilts> sounds like you've been through a few of these! :)
<hads> Nope, never. Just read up on it.
<chilts> ah well, sounds interesting either way
<hads> Yeah, very.
<hads> http://dnc.org.nz/story/drs-home if you're interested, pretty straight forward really.
<snail> i guess everyone has seen http://www.stuff.co.nz/technology/5645891/Catalyst-IT-wins-contract-for-South-China-Morning-Post
<ajmitch> nope, hadn't seen it
<chilts> saw that in the Business section of the Dom this morning
<ajmitch> looks like good news though
<chilts> they're probably going to use Drupal ... which is interesting
<snail> drupal appears to be the way of the future
<snail> i'm seriously thinking of acquiring some skills in that direction myself
<snail> basically to work on the TEI-drupal intergration
<ibeardslee> morning
<Bacta> Hai
<snail> morning
<snail> morning Bacta, are you new? I don't recognise the nick...
<Bacta> I'm a bit of an old timer snail, I've been around since 06
<Bacta> You?
<snail> I'm a regular here and used to be a regular at wlug
<snail> ubuntu is the latest in a chain of POSIXs for me
<Bacta> Wellington Linux User Group?
<ibeardslee> wlug generally refers to the Waikato Linux Users Group
<ibeardslee> WellyLUG is the Wellington lot
<Bacta> Ah gotya
<ibeardslee> not sure I really think much of spring weather
<Bacta> Come to Wellington
<Bacta> It's warm here
 * ibeardslee is in Wellington .. looking outside at the dark and rain
<Bacta> Oh you're right :(
<Bacta> What part of Wellington you in ?
<ibeardslee> currently in the city
<Bacta> I'm out in the eastern suburbs
<Bacta> Have you been to WellyLUG?
<ibeardslee> when it was running
<Bacta> I might just stick with NZPUG
<ajmitch> morning
<chilts> morning
<snail> is "eastern suburbs" near the airport, near eastborne or near wainuiomata?  I can never tell...
<ibeardslee> I think it refers to the Miramar peninsular area
<ibeardslee> eastbourne, wainui is part the hutt city area
<ojwb> morning
<ojwb> hmm, smoke alarm plaintively bleeping at me
<ojwb> slightly surprised to discover it has an asda smartprice battery in
<mwhudson> morning
<chilts> ojwb: sounds like it needs a change :)
<chilts> you've been here a while after all
<ojwb> the date on it is 11-2006
<ojwb> I suspect it was a new one which got shipped over in a box of stuff
<chilts> wowser, that's impressive
<chilts> ah
<chilts> do you check them every time the clocks change?
<ajmitch> people do that? :)
<chilts> they're meant to
<chilts> :)
<ojwb> not sure I'm quite that rigourous
<chilts> I'm gonna start this weekend - yay! :)
<ojwb> but it was bleeping, so clearly not completely flat
<chilts> and probably check the emergency kit at the same time
<chilts> (once I have one) :D
 * ajmitch didn't even realiase that NZDT started this weekend
<ibeardslee> wha?
<ojwb> i knew it must be coming up
<chilts> I hope so, otherwise I've been looking forward to the wrong weekend :)
<ajmitch> "It begins again on Sunday 25 September 2011 (when clocks go forward one hour)
<ajmitch> "
<ibeardslee> oh starts this coming weekend
<chilts> heh, I said that earlier :)
<ajmitch> yeah, your comments about it made me look it up :)
<chilts> can't wait to go home in the light next week
<chilts> I wonder how dark it'll be when I get up though
<ajmitch> you leave work fairly late?
<ibeardslee> never quite understood that whole "spring forward, autumn back"
<ajmitch> it means I need to get up even earlier on sunday morning
<chilts> not particularly so, but I have a long train journey home ... so I mean when I get home rather than when I leave work :)
<ojwb> ibeardslee: well, you wouldn't - it's the other way round here
<chilts> ibeardslee: think of it as "spring forward, _fall_ back"
<chilts> it's a North American saying
<ibeardslee> sigh .. .. you  were all supposed to laugh at my funny
<chilts> ah, sorry
<chilts> you should have put a smiley on there :)
<chilts> maybe it's still too early for me this morning - I do feel tired still
<chilts> I should go back to bed
 * ojwb smiled at it
<ibeardslee> anyway .. thinking of the suck of getting up in the dark again, and missing out on the sun on the way home
<ojwb> you should work from home
<ojwb> then you can get up in the light and finish work in the dark year round
<ibeardslee> I've tried that when I'm sort of crook .. but always feel guilty about pushing the cat off my lap
<thumper> morning
#ubuntu-nz 2011-09-20
<ibeardslee> morning
<snail> morning
<Atamira> good morning
<ajmitch> morning
<mwhudson> morning
<Atamira> how was the SF day? did anyone go?
<thumper> morning
<ibeardslee> anyone know what cloud tech Ubuntu will have when 12.04 LTS rolls around?
<mwhudson> ibeardslee: do you mean "openstack or eucalyptus"?
<ibeardslee> yeah
<mwhudson> i think both of those
#ubuntu-nz 2011-09-21
<chilts> morning
<ibeardslee> morning
<snail> ibeardslee: morning
<Atamira> morning
<ajmitch> morning
<ojwb> morning
<mwhudson> morning
#ubuntu-nz 2011-09-22
<chilts> mornign
<ibeardslee> morning
<ibeardslee> ha beat you
<chilts> :)
<chilts> not in my window you didn't :-p
<ibeardslee> 08:12 < chilts> mornign
<ibeardslee> 08:12 < ibeardslee> morning
<chilts> wow, we were a chatty lot yesterday
<chilts> 20:12:55 < chilts> mornign
<chilts> 20:12:59 < ibeardslee> morning
<chilts> 4 seconds quicker :)
<ibeardslee> but I spelt it right ;)
<chilts> though I did spell 'morning' incorrectly, so my entry is obviously wrong :)
<chilts> indeed
<chilts> you beat me that time too
<chilts> ah well ... maybe I should just go home
 * ibeardslee note his one win for the day 
<ibeardslee> bugger
<chilts> I should have posted when I was on the train earlier ... then you wouldn't have beaten me :)
 * ibeardslee notes his one win for the day 
<chilts> heh
<chilts> wait ... what you pasted from your window shows that I beat you!!!
<ibeardslee> you beat me to 'mornign' .. .. I beat you to 'morning'
<chilts> ok, I concede :)
 * ibeardslee regresses to a 5yo
<chilts> heh
<chilts> in other news, what's happening in Ubuntu land these days ... I only seem to catch up every 2 years when LTS comes out :)
<ibeardslee> the oneiric beta seems to be coming along nicely
<Atamira> morning
<ibeardslee> although it does seem to be a bit more like that 'saying' .. Ubuntu, that ancient African word meaning "Can't install Debian"
<ibeardslee> as it seems to be less tools available by default to tweak the system
<ajmitch> morning
<mwhudson> morning
<hads> Morning
<hads> Xen hypervisor has been re-introduced to Ubuntu Server.
#ubuntu-nz 2011-09-23
<ibeardslee> oh .. so it seems that Beta 2 is ready to go
#ubuntu-nz 2011-09-25
<ibeardslee> morning
<ajmitch> morning
<chilts> morning
<chilts> and what a lovely one it is (apart from all the traffic, cops, ambulances and tailbacks)
<thumper> morning
<chilts> I need to write more Javascript and more jQuery plugins
 * chilts throws his thoughts out there
#ubuntu-nz 2012-09-17
<ajmitch> weird, I resumed my laptop & it didn't accept my password - used the switch user option & it did
<ajmitch> heh, it seemed to be the numlock that got enabled somehow
<hads> How are the Zareason laptops working out?
<ajmitch> fairly well for me, I'm mostly just carrying to work each day & sitting it on my desk, with separate mouse & keyboard
<hads> Happy with the build quality etc.?
<ajmitch> mostly, not a big fan of the keyboard
<ajmitch> but I never really like laptop keyboards anyway
<hads> Indeed. Thanks, I'm weighing some things up :)
<ajmitch> ibeardslee can give you some feedback from a few more people
 * ajmitch would also have liked an all-metal body on it :)
<hads> My ZaTab is suitable for it's purpose but I wasn't amazed with the build of it.
<hads> Nothing wrong with it at all, I just wasn't blown away.
 * ajmitch could probably say the same about the laptop
<G> hads: oh glad I'm not the only person
<G> hads: although maybe a bit more disappointed (for instance, even after hearing vague reports of people getting minor shocks off theirs, I was reaolly surprised to get one myself
<G> the last build I tried seemed to improve the stability/touchscreen stuff though
<G> the thing that gets me with it, (and this might be a complaint of Android itself, the Volume keys don't change the volume
<hads> That's specific to this hardware, you hold them down and it does. Caught me out too.
<hads> Mine went odd the other day all all the apps kept crashing. Tried to reboot but it wouldn't boot. Had to do a factory reset. Came up in Chinese language by default :)
<ajmitch> odd
<G> hads: hmmm, never tried long press... interesting
 * ajmitch hasn't had to do a factory reset yet, just poking at the reset button occasionally when running linux on the sd card
<hads> I don't know what the issue was and it doesn't seem to be a hardware issue. Tried a cache reset and some other things but ended up having to to a hard reset.
<ibeardslee> hads: re the Zareason Laptops .. to me (and use here at Catalyst) the biggest win is being able to buy laptops without a licence for a legacy OS.  And I'm willing to overlook some of the faults to get that to happen.  Hopefully as we overlook the faults and help support ZaReason we'll find that they can grow and start being able to take that feedback (yes, each fault needs to be fed back to them) and build improved machines.
<ibeardslee> for the UltraLap ..
<ibeardslee> 1/ trackpad is centred to the laptop, not the spacebar
<ibeardslee> 2/ front edge of the laptop is a bit sharp when resting the wrist there
<ibeardslee> 3/ the spacebar is a bit dead/unresponsive at the ends
<ibeardslee> 4/ had a comment that from one that the trackpad buttons required a bit of pressure to work
<ibeardslee> 5/ could be quieter, even with the SSD there is a bit of noise
<ibeardslee> 6/ the bezel around the screen is flexible and on one has tiny gap between the plastic and screen (it'll fill up with dust/hair etc)
<ibeardslee> 7/ volume buttons weren't working with the precise kernel (haven't tried others)
<ibeardslee> 8/ no caps/num lock indicator buttons
<ibeardslee> s/buttons/lights/
<mwhudson> morning
<ajmitch> morning
<ojwb> ibeardslee: I'd pay extra for no caps lock...
<ojwb> fwiw, on this hp laptop, the trackpad isn't centred on either the space bar or the laptop, and it's not something I've even noticed
<ojwb> i think it may be centred on the keyboard ignoring the number pad part
<chilts> morning
<ibeardslee> centred on the spacebar is quite handy because that is generally the default position of the hands, having to shit the position to use te trackpad does upset my cat when she is resting on my arms
<ibeardslee> s/shit/shift/
 * ibeardslee wanders for another coffee
<chilts> yeah, centered on the spacebar :)
<chilts> and because I don't do number pads on laptops, it's pretty much centered on the lappy too
<chilts> ibeardslee: my System76 is pretty damn quiet (with the SSD)
<chilts> quietest laptop I've ever had
<chilts> same about the sharp front edge though
<ibeardslee> the ultralap doesn't have the number pad, but it does have the column for the page up/down etc keys
<hads> ibeardslee: Thanks for the feedback.
<chilts> yeah, same
<chilts> again, no caps/num lock indicators
<ibeardslee> that off-centres the keyboard/space bar
<chilts> only slightly though?
<chilts> I don't mind a little bit
<ibeardslee> prob no more than a couple of cm
<chilts> yeah
<ibeardslee> to me it is a distraction.
<ibeardslee> hads: that's the word I was looking for earlier .. rather than 'faults' I see the issues etc as 'distractions' from the 'perfection' of a light fairly grunty laptop without the legacy OS licence
<chilts> the most important thing for me these days is that the keyboard layout is standard ... no stupid positions for things like the arrow keys, home/pgup/pgdn/end, pause, delete ins etc
<ibeardslee> oh an 9/ 1366x768 14" screen
<chilts> and no keys to the left of `/~/tab/caps/shift/ctrl
<ibeardslee> ++
<chilts> ibeardslee: next time I'm in Catalyst, wanna compare your ZaReason with my System76?
<chilts> I think they're quite alike to be honest
<hads> I'm spoilt with the Thinkpad keyboard. I find it difficult to work on different laptops.
<ibeardslee> sure .. although mine isn't here yet .. still got a temp one .. that we have issued to a staff member
<ajmitch> ibeardslee: I'll certainly give it points for being light, it's nice to carry it to work each day
<ojwb> ibeardslee: mostly i was pointing out it's not just a feature of the zareason one
<ibeardslee> ojwb: understood, but just because it is a common 'feature' doesn't mean it isn't a distraction
<ojwb> special keys not working in linux is quite common too IME, but something zareason should really be getting right
<ajmitch> usually volume keys are easy enough to get working, brightness & wifi work on there
<Atamira> morning
<kcj> Morning.
#ubuntu-nz 2012-09-18
<ibeardslee> morning
<ajmitch> morning
<chilts> morning
<Atamira> morning
#ubuntu-nz 2012-09-19
<ibeardslee> morning
<ojwb> morning
<ajmitch> morning
<thomi> morning
<Atamira> morning
<thumper> morning
#ubuntu-nz 2012-09-20
<ibeardslee> morning
<mwhudson> good morning
<ajmitch> morning
<chilts> morning
<thomi> morning
<chilts> TFI Friday
<thumper> morning
<Atamira> morning
<codepal> morning
#ubuntu-nz 2012-09-21
<hads> morning
<fmarier|phone> ibeardslee: are you gonna be at beer o'clock?
<ibeardslee> yeap
<ibeardslee> are you in Welly?
<fmarier|phone> yeah, I just landed. I'll swing by Catalyst in a bit.
#ubuntu-nz 2012-09-23
<ibeardslee> morning
<chilts> morning
<mwhudson> good morning
<ojwb> morning
<ajmitch> morning
<Atamira> morning
<thumper> morning
<codepal> morning
 * thumper stabs X in the face again...
<thumper> the cause of so many issues...
<ajmitch> that good?
<thumper> ajmitch: just beta 2 aches
<thumper> screwed up linking in a package for bamf
<thumper> bamf does app matching for x windows
<thumper> I hate that we need that at all
<thumper> seems there is no sane approach that covers all bases for matching windows to apps
<ajmitch> by app matching, you mean sometimes takes a wild stab in the dark & gets it wrong
<thumper> ajmitch: yeah, that
<ajmitch> I'm not surpised that it gives you headaches, it seems to be one of the buggier bits that I've noticed :)
<thumper> it gets things right most of the time
<thumper> but open office is just evil
<thumper> and libre office
<ajmitch> it's just when it gets things wrong that you notice it
<ajmitch> applications in wine have been the most problematic for me
<thumper> did you know that all the libre office apps are one executable?
<thumper> and that it reuses X windows?
<ajmitch> yeah, it's a little crazy when you just want one part
<thumper> just horrible
<ajmitch> story of the linux desktop
 * thumper reboots laptopt for updates
<ajmitch> sadly due to some issues, I've stopped using unity on my main desktop at home for now
<ajmitch> welcome back
<thumper> at least that  worked :)
<ajmitch> thumper: has the unredirect fullscreen stuff made it in?
<thumper> not on by default
<thumper> but may do soon
 * ajmitch stopped using unity recently because of awful performance in fullscreen opengl apps
<ajmitch> seemed to be a mix of compiz & nvidia driver bugs
<mwhudson> spotify seems to have a knack of taking out x input :/
<ibeardslee> after a video card upgrade, I got my home PC upgraded to Quantal on the weekend
<ajmitch> how'd it go for you?
<ibeardslee> it went well
<ibeardslee> some 'fun' with the repos I was using, and some trying to revert to oneiric.
<ibeardslee> it had problems using our internal repo.  And then when it failed that it seemed to revert some lines to use oneiric.  Unfortunately, I'm not too sure if that was me having a couple of older repos in there, commented out.
<ibeardslee> but in the end all seems well.
#ubuntu-nz 2013-09-16
<ibeardslee> morning
<snail> morning
<ajmitch> morning
<olly> morning
<mwhudson> morning
<hads> morning
#ubuntu-nz 2013-09-17
<ibeardslee> morning
<snail> morning
<olly> morning
<ajmitch> morning
<ibeardslee> http://wind8apps.com/free-ubuntu-cd-munich-windows-xp/
 * ajmitch needs to upgrade to 12.04 (or newer)
<ajmitch> still have a desktop here on 10.04, mostly use gnome-terminal though :)
<ibeardslee> we have people stuck on unsupported ubuntu versions .. just not upgraded when ubuntu had been telling them they need to
<ajmitch> yeah, 10.04 desktop support ran out awhile ago, 12.04 should last awhile
 * mwhudson wonders about upgrading to saucy
<mwhudson> morning
<ajmitch> I've fallen behind on even upgrading my home computer lately
<olly> ibeardslee: you read some strange sites
<ibeardslee> olly: was in a G+ feed
<olly> ibeardslee: you read some strange sites
<ibeardslee> heh
<thumper> morning
#ubuntu-nz 2013-09-18
<chilts> I missed the morning
<chilts> I don't feel bad though - is this wrong?
<kcj> Morning.
<ibeardslee> morning
<ajmitch> morning
<snail> morning
<Atamira> morning
<thumper> morning
<hads> morning
<chilts> thumper: were you just in #identity!
<chilts> morning
<thumper> chilts: yes I was
<chilts> doing anything interesting?
<thumper> chilts: it isn't in my automatic connect list
<thumper> chilts: I'm using personas as my primary login mechanism
<thumper> with google and facebook as other options
<chilts> cool, do you have many logins/signups and which of those three gets the most "conversions" (I hate that word)? :D
<chilts> but feel free to not answer - am just intrigued
<olly> morning
#ubuntu-nz 2013-09-19
<ibeardslee> interesting .. it seems that the 3 main ubuntu mirrors in NZ (plus the one at work) are giving me very similar results in pings and mtr
<ibeardslee> certainly not taking the overseas trip to get back to nz.archive.ubuntu.com
<ibeardslee> will do a check again tonight though
<G> ibeardslee: iirc nz.archive.ubuntu.com (citylink as I recall) offload requests from ISPs that don't peer locally to SFO, what is the 'this-node-???' file in the directory listing?
<G> (if I remember rightly the rationale was it's cheaper that way to provide a free service, and chances are ISPs that didn't peer well would still be travelling overseas to get back, so what is the point
<ibeardslee> well looking at my previous tests in Nov 2010, I was getting 150ms pings to nz.auc with 14 hops
<ibeardslee> now it's 9 hops with a 23ms ping
<ibeardslee> .. actually take two hops of each those, that includes my internal network ;)
<G> ibeardslee: have you tried ucmirror?
<G> http://ucmirror.canterbury.ac.nz
<ibeardslee> yes
<G> it's actually a bit crazy, but even in Auckland I've found UC to be the most reliable mirror
<ibeardslee> snap are introducing lost packet
<G> (in terms of speed, stability and up to date-ness)
<ibeardslee> but pings times are better
<olly> it's handy they offload requests if you go overseas and don't update the mirror you use!
<G> oh yeah, I'd certainly agree with that
<olly> ping isn't always totally indicative of what performance you'll actually get
<olly> especially as ping packets may be dropped in favour of other packets by some routers
<ibeardslee> not totally, but a good indication that a connection is likely to be slow, have latency
<ibeardslee> hmmm
<olly> for a mirror, throughput tends to matter more than latency
<olly> it's not a great sign if there's packet loss with ping though
<olly> morning
 * olly frees over 1GB by purging old kernels
<ibeardslee> morning
<snail> nice. they're testing the fire alarms today. It's now been running for 40 minutes and my earplugs are starting to itch
<ajmitch> morning
<chilts> morning
<thumper> morning
<snail> is there anyone in new zealand who does regular or semi regular linux training?
<hads> morning
<snail> the definition of stability: the package's news page still has their y2k compliance statement
<G> snail: only ones I really know of are Auldhouse and iirc they mainly focus on the Red Hat Curriculum
<G> (so I'd imagine not much help/doesn't really fit in)
#ubuntu-nz 2013-09-22
<hads> ajmitch: I think you have an issue with your Twitter account.
<kcj> I barely use mine any more.
<fmarier> ajmitch: you should change your twitter password :)
<chilts> ajmitch: yes, I just got some Twitter spam from your account too
<chilts> was just about to tell you, but fmarier beat me to it
<chilts> heh, and hads
<olly> morning
<ajmitch> hads: so I heard yesterday, good thing it wasn't a password used for anything important
 * ajmitch turned on the phone verification now after changing password
<ajmitch> bit annoying though :)
<snail> morning all
<ibeardslee> morning
<chilts> morning
<hads> morning
<thumper> morning
<mwhudson> morning
#ubuntu-nz 2014-09-15
<ibeardslee> morning
#ubuntu-nz 2014-09-16
<ibeardslee> morning
<olly> morning
<ajmitch> morning
#ubuntu-nz 2014-09-18
<ibeardslee> morning
<olly> Morning
<mwhudson> an interesting theory
<ajmitch> greetings
<hads> morning
#ubuntu-nz 2014-09-19
<kcj[work]> Morning.
#ubuntu-nz 2014-09-21
<Atamira> morning
<ibeardslee> morning
<ajmitch_> morning
<mwhudson> mmm, lovely weather today
#ubuntu-nz 2015-09-14
<olly> morning
<hads> morning
<ibeardslee> morning
#ubuntu-nz 2015-09-15
<chilts> morning
<ibeardslee> oh yeah .. morning
<olly> morning
#ubuntu-nz 2015-09-16
<olly> morning
<ibeardslee> morning
<chilts> morning
<mwhudson> apparently
#ubuntu-nz 2015-09-17
<olly> morning
<ibeardslee> morning
<chilts> morning
#ubuntu-nz 2015-09-19
<hads> How rude. I have a tablet that I've not been updating Google Calendar on for months since the new closed version came out. Now it's decided to update itself.
<hads> More rude is that even with all the Google account sync options disabled, the new closed calendar app still defaults to using the Google account for entries.
#ubuntu-nz 2015-09-20
<G> Sounds like Google exercising their strength to push out the new-logo apps out
<hads> Yeah, evil. Unfortunately that's a tablet that doesn't have a Cyanogenmod build. So it's the only Android device in the house that is on a stock ROM
<G> hads: I find Calendar'ing on Android to be lackluster anyway, still can't believe that there is no way to natively use caldav
<hads> Indeed. Davdroid works well.
<ibeardslee> morning
<olly> morning
#ubuntu-nz 2016-09-19
<hads> morning
<ibeardslee> morning
#ubuntu-nz 2016-09-21
<ibeardslee> early afternoon
<ajmitch> it's always morning somewhere
<hads> Always morning on IRC
<mwhudson> morning
<ibeardslee> morning
<hads> morning
<mwhudson> morning
#ubuntu-nz 2016-09-25
<Guest91463> morning
<atamira> morning all
<mwhudson> morning
<ibeardslee> morning
#ubuntu-nz 2018-09-20
<Kunal_> Hi
<olly> morning
